# Intelligent Keys not working



## Dschipp (Jan 31, 2016)

I have seen several posts but I have not found a solution. My 2013 Altima intelligent keys will not lock/unlock doors. I often get error of incorrect key when trying to start the car and I have to hold the fob to the start button. I replaced the battery on one but still cannot get it to work. Is there a way to reset the key without going to a dealer?


----------



## redjay (Jan 17, 2016)

Are you sure you installed the battery correctly and it is not a dud ?


----------



## Dschipp (Jan 31, 2016)

I picked up new energizer 2032 battery this morning and it worked! So glad I don't have to take it in!


----------

